# Bike-o-roma August 6th Oiympia Wa



## Lusk (May 31, 2016)

BIKE-O-RAMA
Saturday, August 6th, 10 AM - 5 PM  
Yauger Park 530 ALTA STREET SW OLYMPIA, WA 98502

Same park and day as the BMX show.
Come hang out for the day, bring a cooler, chairs and a canopy tent if you have one.. 
(NO ALCOHOL and NO DOGS) 
Its always FREE to show your bike/s. It does not have to be a show bike for you to display it.
Swap spots are $20, bring everything you have! 
This is event is open to all makes and years of bicycles.
Vintage, Collectible, Antique, Pre-war, Balloon, Oldschool, BMX, Custom, Lowrider, Mountain, 
Klunker, Road, Mixtie, Fixie.
This will be our 6th year and we have seen a little bit of everything at the swap. 
Please LIKE our Facebook page to receive updates on this event.

https://www.facebook.com/events/208148212894959/


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 1, 2022)

Lusk said:


> BIKE-O-RAMA
> Saturday, August 6th, 10 AM - 5 PM
> Yauger Park 530 ALTA STREET SW OLYMPIA, WA 98502
> 
> ...



This is an old post, so this happens every year or no? Thanks..


----------

